# Nivea Visage- Discontinued!



## MACForME (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi guys-

I hope I'm posting this in the right place.. But today, i got an email from Nivea announcing the discontinuation of the Visage line.. here is the notice:


**************************************************  ******
As we evolve our NIVEA product line in the U.S., we have made the difficult decision to phase out the NIVEA VISAGE line of face care products at this time. 

We understand customers have strong loyalties for NIVEA VISAGE - it's an excellent, unique face care line that works unlike any other. Thanks to the internet, you can purchase select NIVEA VISAGE products through the end of 2008 at Drugstore.com. Stock up now while supplies last!

Again, thank you for your loyalty. We hope that you will continue using and exploring our products from NIVEA body, NIVEA FOR MEN and the NEW NIVEA Lip Care line - as you know, NIVEA is dedicated to quality skin care products that enhance your life, and you can expect more of this in the future.

We welcome your comments. Please call us at 1-800-227-4703 or send us an email from our contact page.

**************************************************  ********


----------



## ellenchristine (Aug 27, 2008)

No!! not my nivea moisturizing toner!


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG does this include the toner?  I love that stuff as well ellenchristine!


----------



## MACForME (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_OMG does this include the toner?  I love that stuff as well ellenchristine!_

 

Hiya- I don't know.. I posted the email they sent me, word for word, except for the salutation. I am assuming that since it does say 'face care' that does sound like the whole darn collection.. 

how crappy is that!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 28, 2008)

Here the products from Nivea Visage are very popular though.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

If they're popular why are they discontinuing them?  doesn't make sense to me =S


----------



## MACForME (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_If they're popular why are they discontinuing them?  doesn't make sense to me =S_

 
Your guess is as good as mine.. But like I said, the email I got was very very cryptic. There wasn't a real explanation. All they said was they were going to phase it out..

I'm guessing they will replace it with something else..


----------



## cattykitty (Sep 22, 2008)

that's such a disappointing news... because I love that moisturizing toner....... and I couldn't find it anywhere now.


----------



## gracetre123 (Sep 23, 2008)

damn...no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love that toner too!!!!


----------



## redambition (Sep 23, 2008)

this sounds worthy of a complaint email. I wonder if the line is being discontinued world wide


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 23, 2008)

I really doubt it is being discontinued worldwide, Nivea skincare is HUGE in Europe. Probably they didn't get the popularity they wanted in the US.


----------



## mafalda (Sep 23, 2008)

It's definitely still available in Germany and maybe even in Brazil (hey, I am willing to swap for Cracklin' Oat Bran and Dentyne Cinnamon).


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 23, 2008)

This is really upsetting.  The body milk is my number 1 favourite moisturizer.. how could they do this to us?!?!


----------

